# Ellada Lane - Greek Box



## Geek2 (Aug 15, 2015)

There was a mentioning of this box in the Ouiplease thread so I'm opening a new thread dedicated to this box. The box looks similar to Ouiplease as people mentioned in the Ouiplease thread. According to the company rep who posted in the Ouiplease thread, which was later removed because it's against our terms of service, this company is independent and separate from Ouiplease. Ellada Lane is based in Europe, having offices in Germany and the UK. They ship worldwide and the box comes out every other month featuring products from Greece.

http://elladalane.com/


----------



## penny13 (Aug 15, 2015)

Is anyone going to give this a shot? I'm considering it out of sheer curiosity!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2015)

According to their instagram, here's a deal:

Boxes ship last week of September. Limited Edition. 20% Off Till The 17th of August. Use Coupon 'giasou' at checkout: http://elladalane.com

I'm not sure though... it is a high price point. I would never have wanted Decoterie's first box at that price point (even with discount), but on the flip side, the first Oui Please was great. We know virtually NOTHING about this box yet.  It's a very high price to have no background. If they offer the 20% discount after we get more info (even if it's a brief window) then I may consider it. Right now, it just sounds overpriced. But again, no info to go on that would prove it's work the high price. will wait and see...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2015)

_Interested in the box but waiting for a discount code. I am not paying full price !!_


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2015)

There's one now...listed above.


----------



## LadyGordon (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow no this one I will definitely pass on, that price point is not something I am willing to pay. I look forward to seeing pictures and reviews from those that do get it though, hopefully it will be a good subscription.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 15, 2015)

There's not enough info to make me sign up, but I'm curious about this one. I confess I know very little about modern Greece, so I'm not sure what to expect.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been to Santorini. The price of this is really high (even w/ 20% discount) especially for what is going on there right now.  From what I see with the packaging, it isn't even close to par on the Oui Please level. They have amazing packaging and lower cost.


----------



## LindaF (Aug 15, 2015)

Interested but need a spoiler before I decide to order!!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 16, 2015)

What could they send from Greece?  Anyone have any idea?


----------



## biancardi (Aug 16, 2015)

hmm, pottery, olive oil, greek coffee, dried fruits, linen goods, glassware, jewelry (like the evil eye stuff - personally, would love to see replicas of ancient greek jewelry)


----------



## penny13 (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm so undecided - it's always a risk with a new box, but sometimes they go above and beyond for the first.When asked for a spoiler on Instagram:


elladalaneSoon we will take you with us to some beatiful places. We might namedrop and tease some brands. The Rest is a suprise


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 16, 2015)

penny13 said:


> I'm so undecided - it's always a risk with a new box, but sometimes they go above and beyond for the first.When asked for a spoiler on Instagram:
> 
> 
> elladalaneSoon we will take you with us to some beatiful places. We might namedrop and tease some brands. The Rest is a suprise


At $169, it literally is one of the most expensive boxes. Nothing about these 2 guys running this tells me they know anything about curation that I can tell so far.  And if I use Decoterie as an example of someone who has an expensive box but had potential, it leads me to say no. What is driving such a high price point?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 16, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> At $169, it literally is one of the most expensive boxes. Nothing about these 2 guys running this tells me they know anything about curation that I can tell so far.  And if I use Decoterie as an example of someone who has an expensive box but had potential, it leads me to say no. What is driving such a high price point?


who are these people who are making this box.  This all seems so random. Decoterie was a young girl and her friends. ( college and just post college).  I have no clue who these people are. I think taking the jump risky. I did buy the first decoterie and cancelled. I purschased it because I messaged the owner and she was friendly to me


----------



## aniadania (Aug 16, 2015)

Apivita and Korres are known cosmetics brands from Greece.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 16, 2015)

I personally would love a box from England too


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 16, 2015)

aniadania said:


> Apivita and Korres are known cosmetics brands from Greece.


I used to use Apivita a long time ago. It's a good brand. I really like Korres. It's a great brand too. Just recently I discovered Sponge skin care at Sephora. I bought the skin oil (way before my no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> ) and that stuff is great. I think it was a limited edition at least at Sephora, because I just checked and they don't have it online anymore. Sponge is a Greek skin care brand also but more expensive than Apivita or Korres.


----------



## aniadania (Aug 16, 2015)

Reija said:


> I used to use Apivita a long time ago. It's a good brand. I really like Korres. It's a great brand too. Just recently I discovered Sponge skin care at Sephora. I bought the skin oil (way before my no buy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and that stuff is great. I think it was a limited edition at least at Sephora, because I just checked and they don't have it online anymore. Sponge is a Greek skin care brand also but more expensive than Apivita or Korres.


I also used a lot of Apivita when I still lived in Europe. I love their shampoos and hair care. Never heard of Sponge though, I must check it, especially that I buy a lot from Sephora.

I am guessing we can expect those brands in this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I will not subscribe, it's expensive and I already have to cut amount of boxes I am getting!


----------



## easteregg (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd love a Greek food box.  Really!


----------



## Queennie (Aug 17, 2015)

Sounds interesting to say the least! Will have to wait though for a whole box review before even thinking of subscribing with that price!


----------



## penny13 (Aug 17, 2015)

If it is based in the UK and Germany, that may explain the price point. While the euro conversion rate is very close, it would be priced around 108 gpb. I'm still very hesitant.


----------



## Saffyra (Aug 17, 2015)

easteregg said:


> I'd love a Greek food box.  Really!


There is one! It's called GreekPack and I subscribe and love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 17, 2015)

For some reason, there's not one part of me that's interested in this box. With Rzoe, Ouiplease, &amp; PS limited editions, I think I'm just at my max. Now, Greek food, I love.... When I was traveling through Greece, I didn't really fall in love with their country but I did fall in love with their cuisine.


----------



## Saiza (Aug 17, 2015)

I'd love to see a review of this box, but on their 'about us' page it says it's a mixture of scented home goods, bath and body products, and a range of other products to fit your lifestyle. I'm overloaded on bath and body products. I'd like to see something different.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2015)

exactly. i would want handbags, home decor, (pretty) jewelry (not just evil eye items) more than bath &amp; body &amp; beauty.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 8, 2015)

still not much information out there.  they have got to be crazy if they think they will get many subscribers with the very generic (and non-descriptive) information available. I wrote to them a few weeks ago and they gave the usual "in days and weeks" they will provide information. nothing updated.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 13, 2015)

I signed up for the first Ellada Lane box and also for informational emails. I received this email update today about their third announced product partner:


> Giasou (today) from Serifos,
> as we have a couple of more days to wait until your beautiful parcel arrives, we are going to share with you another amazing partner.
> 
> The beekeeping family business ROTA started producing thyme honey 40 years ago on the island of Serifos. Continuing the family tradition, in an attempt to provide their children with pure honey, the family managed to produce this exceptional kind of Greek organic raw honey of a unique taste, rich aroma and golden color.
> ...



 
The other two partners revealed so far are: 
Fish and Olive (jewelry and pottery) (http://blog.elladalane.com/2015/09/17/artists-of-the-mediterranean/)  
and
Atlantis Books in Santorini (http://blog.elladalane.com/2015/09/09/atlantis-book-oia-santorini/) 
 
I have communicated with them several times and they have been VERY responsive so far. About five days ago they told me the first box was expected to ship in 7-10 days, and assured me: "All custom duties are covered with us. it's all in the price for the parcel."
 
I'm intrigued and will definitely post here once my box arrives.


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 13, 2015)

The spoilers look great. Thanks for posting @@DianeER! Can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a feeling the bookstore one will be a greek cookbook.  Good for you all that took the plunge with this one. Hope it works out!


----------



## DianeER (Oct 13, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> I have a feeling the bookstore one will be a greek cookbook.


That's my guess, too! I'd really like that.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Oct 25, 2015)

I just received an email from them. They now say shipping will be in another 10 days.


----------



## DianeER (Oct 25, 2015)

I got the same email. Shouldn't be long!


----------



## makeupilove (Oct 26, 2015)

ellada lane?? haha hilarious.

ellada means greece (in greek) haha

this will be interesting.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 10, 2015)

First parcel purchasers received a long email from the owner today; the first parcels are to ship next Wed. Lots of details in the email (including a phone number at which they can be contacted by initial purchasers with any questions). The first box will have 7 items, and initial purchasers will be sent a separate "apology gift" for the delay in shipping. I have to say that I have been impressed with their customer service responses and approach to their new customers, and if the items in the box are as good as I'm thinking (they dropped a hint that something from a small independent jewelry shop in Oia, Santorini will also be included), I will be very happy. Looking forward to being able to reveal the contents very soon!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 10, 2015)

DianeER said:


> First parcel purchasers received a long email from the owner today; the first parcels are to ship next Wed. Lots of details in the email (including a phone number at which they can be contacted by initial purchasers with any questions). The first box will have 7 items, and initial purchasers will be sent a separate "apology gift" for the delay in shipping. I have to say that I have been impressed with their customer service responses and approach to their new customers, and if the items in the box are as good as I'm thinking (they dropped a hint that something from a small independent jewelry shop in Oia, Santorini will also be included), I will be very happy. Looking forward to being able to reveal the contents very soon!


 sounds great I am very interested  they are smart to have good customer service not like ouiplease


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Nov 11, 2015)

DianeER said:


> First parcel purchasers received a long email from the owner today; the first parcels are to ship next Wed. Lots of details in the email (including a phone number at which they can be contacted by initial purchasers with any questions). The first box will have 7 items, and initial purchasers will be sent a separate "apology gift" for the delay in shipping. I have to say that I have been impressed with their customer service responses and approach to their new customers, and if the items in the box are as good as I'm thinking (they dropped a hint that something from a small independent jewelry shop in Oia, Santorini will also be included), I will be very happy. Looking forward to being able to reveal the contents very soon!


Interesting, didnt recieve any email (even checked my spam)  and I have been emailing with Stavros, the CEO trying to get status on this box. He was supposed to get back to me last Friday with an update. Glad to see its finally shipping next week. Really am looking forward to it.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 11, 2015)

shushu said:


> Interesting, didnt recieve any email (even checked my spam)  and I have been emailing with Stavros, the CEO trying to get status on this box.


Hmm, I'd assumed the email I received from Stavros was sent to all initial subscribers but maybe it was just a reply to my email asking about status? In any event, it should be heading our way next week. I'm eager to get it!


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 16, 2015)

anybody actually gotten a box yet or  a shipping notice?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 16, 2015)

wow.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Nov 16, 2015)

Its supposed to ship on Wednesday, we hope.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 18, 2015)

well wednesday is here anything?


----------



## DianeER (Nov 18, 2015)

I sent an email to them yesterday to say I was looking forward to getting a shipping notice this week and was told, "We scheduled for Wed-Fri, but all is good to go." I am optimistic.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 20, 2015)

so it's friday did they keep their word?


----------



## DianeER (Nov 20, 2015)

I received an email this morning saying my box had gone out the door and was shipping by DHL with Live Tracking.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 20, 2015)

@  I'm curious, are you a subscriber to this box, or just trying to figure out if it's legit or not?


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 20, 2015)

trying to figure it out if it is legit I mean ouiplease is legit just a terrible box in terms of poor service to the customers. I am always interested to see what the boxes are about just not if they are bad at customers service


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 20, 2015)

and to I believe is a company takes my money they better not drag their feet on giving me what I paid for that will quickly sour me to them


----------



## DianeER (Nov 20, 2015)

I've had good communication with the founders and am feeling positive about this box. It takes some time to get a good box off the ground. I *am* a subscriber and I'm willing to give them some time to get it right. Their customer service has been extremely responsive and I'm looking forward to seeing the box and its contents in the next week or so.

Anyone else here who's ordered and looking forward to this? I'm told there should be 7 products and 2 wooden boxes in the parcel, "...all handmade, nothing is mass produced."


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 21, 2015)

I hope it is a good one


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Nov 21, 2015)

watching to see if this box will ever materialize  I am on the fence about it


----------



## Saiza (Nov 24, 2015)

Has anyone gotten their box yet? I'm dying to see what's in it; I feel it's been the most anticipated box ever lol.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 24, 2015)

No, but I have a DHL International tracking number and will be following its progress. I also got another spoiler which came in the form of a picture attached to an email.



Spoiler


----------



## boxesandboxes (Nov 24, 2015)

Ooh looks lovely. How much was this box again?  all in taxes, shipping etc?


----------



## DianeER (Nov 24, 2015)

boxesandboxes said:


> Ooh looks lovely. How much was this box again?  all in taxes, shipping etc?


A single 'parcel', which is all I paid for, was $169 but there were some discount codes, one for 20% off, so basically $135. Shipping is included, as is customs duties pre-paid. Month-to-month recurring payment was $149 per month, but I wanted to give it a try before committing.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 25, 2015)

DianeER, I also subscribed to this box, but my box still just says shipping label created.  I have filed a dispute with paypal and do not plan on cancelling until I have the box.  Have you had any movement on your box?  I have lost a lot of trust in this company because they said it went out the door last Friday never sent me a tracking number until I requested and then the tracking number just says shipping label created. I signed up on August 17th.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 27, 2015)

My box is on the move. You might check yours now.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 27, 2015)

Mine is on the move now to, but I already received a credit back from paypal. They originally told me it would be 10 days so I figured that would give it time for the box to arrive). As soon as I receive the box, I plan on resending Stavros the money for the box.  I fell bad, but there were certain things that happened that had me concerned that this box was a fraud.  If I like the items, I will order Athens and apologize profusely to Stavros.  I feel bad.


----------



## DianeER (Nov 27, 2015)

My box just keeps on moving, it has now been processed for export. I exchanged email with Stavros again today who apologized for the shipping delays (which sound fairly common for Greece?) and he says that for the first box they've done something different: "_Instead of a normal paper box we have placed the products in a nice wooden box which you can then later reuse for other gifts or as decoration._"

If there is anyone interested in taking a chance on them on Black Friday, the code "Greece" at checkout will take 20% off an annual subscription, making each box $106.50 (including taxes, shipping, customs, etc).

It's a lot to take this on faith, since we haven't even revealed the first box's contents and things have been a little rocky at the start, but I think they're trying to make a go of it. I'm hoping to be wowed by this first box in a week or so. The theme of the next box, which is planned to be sent in a couple weeks to arrive before Christmas (!!) is "Hidden Treasures of Athens".


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 27, 2015)

A wooden box sounds fantastic! I'm so curious about this sub. They didn't give enough hints for me to sign up, even with the Black Friday discount, but I'm very excited to see what you all get.


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 30, 2015)

Just got my box! Absolutely gorgeous!  Will be subscribing for the year after all.!


----------



## DianeER (Nov 30, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Just got my box! Absolutely gorgeous!  Will be subscribing for the year after all.!


SO great to hear! Pictures, please! Can hardly wait to see, mine is still in transit!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 30, 2015)

I would love spoilers!


----------



## cpl100 (Nov 30, 2015)

Please post the details and/or pictures. Thanks!  Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 30, 2015)

If someone tells me how to list items in a spoiler I will spoil the items.  Not sure I can do the pictures without my daughter's help.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Nov 30, 2015)

Like this:



Spoiler



Spoiler content goes here.


Or feel free to message me with the list and I'll put it behind a spoiler for you.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Nov 30, 2015)

LET ME SEE I WANNA SEE


----------



## DianeER (Nov 30, 2015)

Mine is somewhere over the Atlantic Ocean right now, I wish it would fly faster! LOL


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 30, 2015)

Spoiler



No body scrubs, eye creams or or temporary tattoos from this one.  In fact, no makeup/skin care at all from the first box which I am personally glad about.  .It came in a beautiful wooden box with a latch.  I think it looks like it stained walnut or dark color.

It contained 1) an olive wood citrus reamer (the one thing I might trade because I have citrus presses), 2) an olive wood mortar and pestle (lovely), 3)a bookmark made of gold wire which really needs to be seen to appreciate (It is beautiful),4) a fold out map of Santorini with special notations from the guys at the bookstore, 5)a full jar of honey in a wood box that is shaped like a beehive (the magazine tells you more about the honey and the significance of the number on the box), a beautiful large scarf that is fringed and appears to be silk. Mine is aqua with a gold delicate design on it and 7) a delicate filigree gold bracelet cuff.  I can say the bracelet is the prettiest I have ever received in a sub box.  I think this first box rings authentic and they knocked it out of the park.


  I was very concerned and upset with all the shipping delays and actually got my money back from paypal since they had my money since August 17th and I was doubting the box would ship. I have already subscribed for a year and have offered to pay them back the difference of the cost between my month to month subscription and the annual subscription for the first box.  I think once people see the items, they will get a lot of orders.  Wish I knew how to post pictures.


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 30, 2015)

I went ahead and adjusted the spoiler because for some reason it wasn't working right. I also send you a PM with a picture how to. Hope it helps. Thanks for [email protected]@vanstoj!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 1, 2015)

Spoiler


----------



## Mailbox Junkie (Dec 1, 2015)

Hooray for a luxe box that delivers!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 1, 2015)

Spoiler



OK some pretty sideways pictures of what was in the  Ellada Lane box. Hope I have done this spoiler right.  If not I am sorry.


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thanks for the pictures @@vanstoj! What a great box! For some reason the pictures end up side ways sometimes if taken up and down vs landscape (system issue). I also added a spoiler for your pictures. I highlighted all the picture file names and selected spoiler from the drop down. Sorry, it's quite a lot to learn but gets easier from there. Congrats on an awesome box!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 2, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else has received their box or am I the only one?


----------



## DianeER (Dec 2, 2015)

I think you're the only one so far! The last tracking update I had was from overnight Monday, my box had left Germany and its next step was to arrive in the US where (I think) it would be handed over to DHL here and given a domestic tracking number. Maybe some of the boxes were delayed in customs? At this point I figured it will just randomly show up some day, but it's clearly heading this way.

It looks as if the box's contents are lovely. I am going to suggest to Stavros that they need to work out a more professional way to inform customers about the boxes and provide a clearer and smoother shipping experience. If they can do this and maintain the item quality (and stick to their commitments), they could turn into a valuable subscription that doesn't generate the frustrations that OuiPlease has.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 3, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has received their box or am I the only one?


Mine still just shows label created on the 25th. I have emailed Stavros to get some update. I am doing my best not to look at the spoilers posted as I really want to be surprised but its killing me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Dec 3, 2015)

DHL representative says my box is still in Germany. I've also emailed Stavros to ask what's going on.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 3, 2015)

I went back and looked at my shipping for the box and the box did not originate in Greece it originated in Germany so if it has not left Germany it probably has not shipped. I would be interested to know if any of you have heard anything about what has happened to the boxes. I just signed up for the annual and would hate to think I am going to have to file another claim with PayPal. I don't know why I was the lucky one who actually got my box. Maybe I just complained a lot to PayPal. It really is a beautiful box.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 4, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> I don't know why I was the lucky one who actually got my box. Maybe I just complained a lot to PayPal. It really is a beautiful box.


One other person has received a box (she posted on the MSA forum).


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 7, 2015)

DianeER said:


> One other person has received a box (she posted on the MSA forum).


Starting to get annoyed with Stavros. He sent me a UPS tracking number on November 25th and there has been absolutely no pick up or movement on my box. I have sent him two more emails asking for updates and have gotten no response. Anyone else have a tracking number but no movement?


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about all the issues with shipment on these boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Wow. I love the bracelet. Wonder if anyone will trade theirs.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

@ I have a tracking number (DHL) which made a couple movements in Germany then stopped. My calls, and Stavros's calls, have clarified that *once it arrives in the US* it will be transferred to the USPS for delivery. There is a CLxxxxxxxDE number in the DHL tracking which is recognized by USPS but reports that they are still waiting to receive it from Germany.

Stavros says that after his calls, he is opening tracking claims with DHL International. They told him it would be "14 working days not including weekends" to arrive in the US which calculates out to a Dec. 14 arrival. He says some of the boxes were shipped UPS International (and those seem to have arrived already) and some were shipped DHL International (and those are in limbo). I do not know why they used two different shipping methods and how they decided which to use for which customers, but I believe he has decided not to use DHL in future. (And to ship 2 weeks before the desired arrival time.)

There is a phone number that he emailed to many of us, which I have not tried but which is apparently staffed during European business hours. It is now just about closing time in Europe so maybe you could try calling it tomorrow and see what happens? I'm trying to just forget about the box for this week and if it shows up I'll be happily surprised.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 7, 2015)

DHL takes more like a month to deliver in my experience . He should have used EMS that takes a week for what you paid for the box. I guess he wanted to save money


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 7, 2015)

Well my box is suddenly in Germany and is showing an estimated delivery of tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't wait to see what ya'll think of the items. Sorry about the issues with shipping. I hope once you get the items you will love them as much as I do.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 7, 2015)

shushu said:


> Well my box is suddenly in Germany and is showing an estimated delivery of tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Is it coming DHL or some other carrier?


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 8, 2015)

DianeER said:


> Is it coming DHL or some other carrier?


It's shipping UPS Express Saver. Stavros told me they switched to them from DHL since they ship faster.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 8, 2015)

@ Great! I wish they'd switched before my box got stuck in DHL purgatory, LOL!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 9, 2015)

Any body get their box today or is their box moving? I got a bill for customs duties today.  Apparently, the values listed exceeded the limit and I got charged about $24.  Still love my items but hope it doesn't happen again with the next package.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 9, 2015)

yikes re customs.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 9, 2015)

@@vanstoj  let Stavros know, I asked him about customs duties and he said they were including any such duties in the cost of the box and we should not have to pay anything further.

Apparently those of us whose boxes were shipped DHL are all in purgatory somewhere. Stavros has initiated a trace/claim for all such boxes, but the earliest they can be declared lost or mislaid by DHL is Dec. 14th. 

@ did yours show up today?


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Dec 10, 2015)

DianeER said:


> @@vanstoj  let Stavros know, I asked him about customs duties and he said they were including any such duties in the cost of the box and we should not have to pay anything further.
> 
> Apparently those of us whose boxes were shipped DHL are all in purgatory somewhere. Stavros has initiated a trace/claim for all such boxes, but the earliest they can be declared lost or mislaid by DHL is Dec. 14th.
> 
> @ did yours show up today?


Yes I got my box. I really enjoyed it. Already wore the bracelet. Still debating on getting an annual though since the cost is higher than I would like.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Dec 10, 2015)

happy to see some of these coming in for you.  You all have been extremely patient.  Looks like it's paying off w/ nice things.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DianeER (Dec 15, 2015)

I am still waiting for my box to arrive, or to make any movement outside of Germany where it has been sitting since Nov. 27.

I have sent two emails to Stavros and their generic CS email without response. If I don't hear something tomorrow, I'm opening a dispute with Paypal. I've been so enthusiastic about this box and so supportive of them getting off the ground, but these shipping problems are becoming more than I can accept.


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 15, 2015)

Diane ER, I would call them. If they don't respond, I would file a claim.  You have been the cheerleader. I am wondering if they are not capitalized fully and are having money flow issues.  They certainly are having logistics issues.  I will try to call to. IF you reach him, in addition to the status of the first box, I would also ask about the second box.  I recently upgraded to the annual and now I am beginning to regret it. I have also sent him 2 emails with no response.  You might also post on MSA and see if Liz has any info.  I think she may have subscribed as well.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 15, 2015)

@@vanstoj I received 2 emails from them overnight. The first is directly to me, telling me that DHL says my box left Germany but they don't know where it is, and the other is a copy of the formal complaint plus email to DHL requesting immediate tracking and location of the missing parcel. In the informational email, Stavros gave me more details and told me what he would do to make good if it isn't found in the next week. He also told me they are waiting on one final item for the *second box* which will be shipping* UPS ONLY* right after it arrives.

They are trying to make it right, so I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt. For now anyway.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 18, 2015)

Sweet holy mackerel! I just randomly decided to put the tracking number for my lost first Ellada Lane box into the USPS website this morning and *IT IS IN CALIFORNIA*!! That is, if I trust the USPS website this week. It's not always accurate but everyone cross their fingers that it might actually show up!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 18, 2015)

Diane ER,  I hope you get your box soon!  You have had a very long wait.  I hope you find that the items were worth the wait.  I actually ended up loving the items and subscribing for a year.  You have been a big cheerleader for this box and Stavros should give you something a little extra for your patience.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 19, 2015)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

My Ellada Lane box was *JUST DELIVERED*! I am so excited and relieved that I haven't even opened it yet, LOL! But I shall very soon.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 19, 2015)

And now for a reveal on the Ellada Lane Vol 1 box, "Dreaming of Santorini and the Cyclades". It took a very, very slow boat getting to me, but I am so very pleased that it finally arrived. I was out when it arrived and my husband reports that he had to sign for it. (No clue if this is a function of the shipping method used for my box or if all recipients have to sign, as they do for Luxe Provence boxes.) I won't bother putting the photos behind a spoiler tag, as I believe you've seen the items before. 




The entire contents were, literally, packed in a BOX. A hand-made wood-and-leather BOX. It's like a treasure chest, which I guess is what it felt like opening this package! The lid fastens with a metal clasp; what a really fun touch this box is! The box itself was well padded in foam peanuts inside the outer shipping box.




Inside everything was either padded with bubble wrap or wrapped in (Greek) blue tissue paper.




Here are the contents arrayed inside the box. The detailed map of Santorini, with sites of interest noted, and day trips and visiting tips on the back, is one of the gifts from the Atlantis book store there.




The hand-carved olivewood citrus reamer is something I will immediately put to use as lemons and limes feature prominently in my cooking. The scarf is pure silk and beautifully detailed, in a gorgeous blue and gold.




The swirly gold bookmark with hanging charms is amazing, I have never had anything like this and will put it to regular use as I am constantly reading. And there are almost no words I can use to describe this absolutely stunning handmade bracelet by Krinaki. It is delicate yet strong, if that makes any sense. I love it. It looked small coming out of the case, but it is easily adjustable.




Another handmade olivewood kitchen aide was this small mortar and pestle. It will be perfect for blending spices. (I have a metal mortar and pestle now, but they're really too big for small jobs like spices, so this is well received.) Under it is a HUGE (460 grams!) glass container of honey from The Family Beez. Mine is Wildflower, I don't know if there are different varieties. The honey came packed in a wooden box made to look like a beehive box, again with a metal clasp. I think this will be reusable.




Finally, as with all boxes, there is a booklet included, with information about the items. This one is magazine-sized and includes the history of the islands, travel information, 4 recipes, instructions for caring for the olivewood kitchen items, and write-ups about the businesses that provided the contents. It is not a typical "this item and what its RV is" kind of insert, it is a magazine to read and save. There were also 2 postcards from the Atlantis bookstore. 




I am so totally thrilled that my box finally arrived and I am very happy with the contents. I have heard from Stavros that they will not be using this shipping method for future boxes (thank goodness!!), so I am going to give them another chance. Next up: "Hidden Treasures of Athens". If it's as good as this box, and if they fix their shipping problems, I will be very happy to receive it.


----------



## MET (Dec 19, 2015)

First of all I am so HAPPY that you finally received this box and it looks amazing.  The treasure chest box is so cute but that bracelet, scarf and book charm - WOW !    I may seriously have to think about this one. 

Enjoy your goodies :wub:


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 19, 2015)

Diane ER, I am so glad you finally got your box. You felt like I felt once I opened the items.  Everything was so beautiful and quality, that I forgave the lack of communication and the late shipping.  I have only heard of one person who did not like their box and she posted on MSA.  You may want to send your pictures to Liz on MSA so that she can do a reveal.  I am really looking forward to the Athens box and I hope you keep in touch with Stavros so we will know what is going on.  I have noticed they have picked up posting on facebook, so maybe they are getting their act together.


----------



## DianeER (Dec 19, 2015)

vanstoj said:


> You may want to send your pictures to Liz on MSA so that she can do a reveal.


I'd be happy to do that, do you (or anyone) know what the process is for that? Is there an email address to which I should send the pictures? Thanks!


----------



## vanstoj (Dec 19, 2015)

You can send them to [email protected]  Tell her you are providing spoilers for Ellada Lane.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Dec 22, 2015)

Love your box enjoy it


----------



## Geek2 (Dec 22, 2015)

What an amazing box and packaged so beautifully! Thank you for posting @@DianeER! Enjoy!!


----------



## cpl100 (Jan 6, 2016)

Does anyone know of a code to use either with the upcoming box or with the Valentine's box?


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Jan 6, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Does anyone know of a code to use either with the upcoming box or with the Valentine's box?


From an email I received from Stavros:

We have some news as well. We decided to create a beautiful Valentine's

Day Special Edition especially for the occasion in February.

This special Edition is limited to 100 Boxes and will only be available

for sale till the 10th of January.

For our annual members we have a nice treat as well. You will receive a

5% coupon on this special parcel.

The couponcode is: 'Love' and can be applied at checkout.


----------



## aniadania (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh my...! This box looks amazing! Especially the box goodies were packed in, just wow! And bracelet, scarf, honey, bookmark... hmm, EVERYTHING looks just so wonderful!

Sadly no funds to buy it here :-(


----------



## cpl100 (Jan 6, 2016)

shushu said:


> From an email I received from Stavros:
> 
> We have some news as well. We decided to create a beautiful Valentine's
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I was able to use this code for a small discount.  Looking forward to receiving my Valentine's box.


----------



## penny13 (Jan 6, 2016)

shushu said:


> From an email I received from Stavros:
> 
> We have some news as well. We decided to create a beautiful Valentine's
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - I've had a stupid time at work (even HR thinks my boss is being unreasonable!) and this is a nice treat =)


----------



## penny13 (Jan 21, 2016)

Spoiler for the Valentine's Box:

http://elladalane.com/alexandra-velentza-elegant-unique-handmade-crochet-pieces/

Not quite sure how I feel about it   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jan 21, 2016)

That seems like a hard piece to pull off in real life.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Jan 21, 2016)

I saw other pieces from this artist on Instagram. Her necklaces are beautiful. This piece seems to me more like a very unique romantic style pouch to store perhaps a piece of jewelry...?


----------



## DianeER (Jan 22, 2016)

A comment I saw on the artist's website seemed to hint that this piece was a pouch of some sort for a bride. It might be gorgeous in person, I'm curious to see the size of the pearls attached.


----------



## Cindy Faulkner (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks very pretty


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 26, 2016)

I am wondering if any of you have heard when the Athens box is supposed to ship.  I have not received a notice and it was supposed to ship last week based on the response on facebook.  I am particularly wondering if any of you who have had success getting Stavros to respond to you have heard anything.


----------



## cpl100 (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there a way to sign in on their website?  I ordered the Valentine's box and I'd love to see it online in my account as I never received an email confirmation.  (Do they send order cofirmmations?)


----------



## penny13 (Jan 31, 2016)

Valentines Day Box email from Stavros today:

*Hello,*

*we hope you had a wonderful January Month.*

*Just two weeks towards Valentine's day and we are sure you are excited, let me tell you our team is excited *

*We have thought about something special for you and hope you will love your beautiful curated box.*

*Let me tell you: It's golden, mystical and elegant.*

*The Valentine's Day Box will be send during the 3-5th of February and will be send via 'Express Courier' so it will be with you 1-2 working days later and 1-1,5 weeks prior to Valentine's Day.*

*I wish you a wonderful Rest Sunday / Weekend and if you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.*

*warm regards*

*Stavros*


----------



## vanstoj (Jan 31, 2016)

aI wish they would respond about the Athens box.  I would like to know when it is shipping.  It should ship before the valentines day box.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 1, 2016)

I heard from Stavros today.



> An email will be send out tomorrow afternoon to our members who ordered the Athen's Box. We scheduled a small pause after everybody received the first box very late. From my schedule the Athen's Box will come around Valentine's Day latest ( during the next 10-12 days).
> 
> We will update this also on our social media to be very transparent on this one.
> I know we have to keep up the speed now, as Crete is scheduled  for mid March but now that we have
> ...


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 2, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Is there a way to sign in on their website?  I ordered the Valentine's box and I'd love to see it online in my account as I never received an email confirmation.  (Do they send order cofirmmations?)


I used to be able to log in, then they did some updates and my log in no longer worked. When I went yesterday, the log in option has been completely removed.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 2, 2016)

shushu said:


> I used to be able to log in, then they did some updates and my log in no longer worked. When I went yesterday, the log in option has been completely removed.


Thank you.  Not optimal but at least it is not just me.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 2, 2016)

penny13 said:


> Valentines Day Box email from Stavros today:
> 
> *Hello,*
> 
> ...


Did everyone receive this email?  I purchased the Valentine's box but am not a subscriber.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 3, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Did everyone receive this email?  I purchased the Valentine's box but am not a subscriber.


I'm not sure - I'm like you, though. Not a subscriber but bought this one box.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 4, 2016)

penny13 said:


> I'm not sure - I'm like you, though. Not a subscriber but bought this one box.


Did you receive a confirmation when you ordered it?  I don't think I did.

I believe this is the line item for the charge, though:

PAYPAL *COMMERZATIO 402-935-7733 CA

Does that look correct?  Thanks!


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 4, 2016)

beachbaby30 said:


> I personally would love a box from England too


I just learned there is one from England and it's called:   LookFantastic


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 4, 2016)

DianeER said:


> I heard from Stavros today.


Can you post his email please?  Thanks.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 4, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> Can you post his email please?  Thanks.


I did, it's in a box right after I said, "I heard from Stavros today."  I have not heard further.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 5, 2016)

DianeER said:


> I did, it's in a box right after I said, "I heard from Stavros today."  I have not heard further.


I'm sorry I was unclear.  I am seeking his email address so that I can email him regarding my Valentine's box order.  Thank you and sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 5, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> I'm sorry I was unclear.  I am seeking his email address so that I can email him regarding my Valentine's box order.  Thank you and sorry for the trouble.


 Here is Stavros' email: [email protected]


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 6, 2016)

Did anyone who purchased the valentine's day box get a notice.  Still no notice on the Athens box.  Somewhat regretting my decision to buy an annual subscription.  I am not good at the "I will get it when I get it" philosophy of boxes.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Feb 7, 2016)

I just got the following email from Stavros.

Hello,

we wish you a wonderful Sunday and hope you had a great weekend so far.

As many of you wrote us asking if we are ok, based on the general strike

I wanted to inform

you that even a lot of business have been affected during the last days

like postal/ pharmacies/ taxi &amp; bus,

we are completely ok. A lot of people are still working together in

Greece to keep the usual working day going.

Perhaps you have seen that we were not active on our social media.

We have some amazing changes and developments that we wanted to share

with you.

First, your Vol.2 Box will be with you during the following 10-14 days.

It was scheduled to be earlier with you,

but we are happy that it will be very soon at your door step. We even

included some household secrets in it,

which I am sure you will be very happy about it.

Then, we are putting a date on the next parcel Vol. 3 which is the 15th

of March 2016.

We received a lot of feedback and we wanted to thank you for this as well.

During the following days we will update you on the following news as well:

A lot of you requested individual products from the last box, so

products will be soon available at our shop,

accessible only for our members.

We are on the go to open a small logistic center in the USA. This is

very important for me as we want really to cut down

on shipment time. Especially if you like to buy separately products from

our boutique.

During the next two days we will share with a new partner for the Athens

Box, we hope you will be excited.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us.

We are here to assist you.

I wish you a wonderful Rest Sunday.

best

Stavros


----------



## DianeER (Feb 9, 2016)

Overnight a UPS shipping notice arrived in MyUPS from Cargo International GMBH (Mainz, Germany), which *must* be my Ellada Lane box. No clue whether it's Athens or Valentine's Day... or maybe both packed in the same box?


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 9, 2016)

DianeER said:


> Overnight a UPS shipping notice arrived in MyUPS from Cargo International GMBH (Mainz, Germany), which *must* be my Ellada Lane box. No clue whether it's Athens or Valentine's Day... or maybe both packed in the same box?


Is it for 2 kg?  I got a notice this morning also and I only ordered the Valentine's Day box.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes that's the weight so I guess it's the Valentines Day box!


----------



## penny13 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ugh - my box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow but I'm out of town until Sunday, and it's SO COLD - what do we think? Risk having it sit outside for a few days, or pay the $5 for a different delivery day? =/


----------



## DianeER (Feb 11, 2016)

penny13 said:


> Ugh - my box is supposed to be delivered tomorrow but I'm out of town until Sunday, and it's SO COLD - what do we think? Risk having it sit outside for a few days, or pay the $5 for a different delivery day? =/


That's a tough one. I think I'd be more worried about my box sitting around outside my house for a couple days. I think if it were me, I'd see if I could use myUPS to have it delivered to a local UPS Store where I could go pick it up. I don't *think* that costs extra, does it? Is that an option for you?


----------



## penny13 (Feb 12, 2016)

DianeER said:


> That's a tough one. I think I'd be more worried about my box sitting around outside my house for a couple days. I think if it were me, I'd see if I could use myUPS to have it delivered to a local UPS Store where I could go pick it up. I don't *think* that costs extra, does it? Is that an option for you?


I never even thought about that part - my neighborhood is so quiet, I just figured it would be fine!  :lol:  I caved and paid the $5.00 - hopefully someone will post their box!


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 12, 2016)

If anyone has gotten their valentine's day box.  I would love to know what you got.  Still waiting on the Athens box which was supposed to be her before Valentine's day (I don't think so).


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 12, 2016)

Hello Ladies, Just received the Valentine's box. Posting pics below...


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 12, 2016)

Hope I got it right!



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

I just added the spoiler tags just in case @LabiosRojos. Thanks for posting!!

Here here is how you can do the spoiler tags: in the beginning of the spoiler put



Spoiler



and at the end put [/ spoiler] without the space.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 12, 2016)

Mine came today, too! Comments behind spoiler tag #1.



Spoiler



I *LOVE* the glass bowl/tray, it looks so much like a seashell! I got a larger version of your bracelet, I can either wrap it around my wrist or wear it as a necklace. It is a mesh filled with tiny crystals! The decoration is a magnet closure which is easily opened/closed. The crocheted bag with pearls is gorgeous but I have no idea what I will do with it.


Pictures behind the spoiler tag.



Spoiler


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you for posting pictures @@DianeER! Looks pretty!!


----------



## penny13 (Feb 12, 2016)

....none of this is my style. Oh no.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 12, 2016)

My box came today.  I got the smaller version of the bracelet.  I am totally underwhelmed.  After that gorgeous first box I was expecting something so much better.  Lesson learned.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you @@Reija for you help.

I know @@DianeER the seashell tray is beautiful. I wish they would have included info on this item, just like they did for the pouch.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 12, 2016)

cpl100 said:


> My box came today.  I got the smaller version of the bracelet.  I am totally underwhelmed.  After that gorgeous first box I was expecting something so much better.  Lesson learned.


I am so, so bummed looking at the spoilers. Just not me at all. Here's hoping I can trade it.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 13, 2016)

My take on the Ellada Lane Valentine's box:

After seeing the 1st box I though a one time themed box would be even more spectacular, is not.

The shell tray: Not including a description, although beautiful imho makes me wonder what kind of piece this is. I really would like to know??

The bracelet: Def not made in Greece, Did some research and found what appears to be the exact same bracelet, made in China, selling for about $5.00 in alibaba.

The pouch: The only item in the box that I know for a fact is Greek artisan made. I find it to be very unique. Something to treasure a special heirloom jewerly piece. Can't really see it as a necklace. At least not for me.

Overall, the box is not worth the cost to me. I am disapointed to see what potentially could have been a great box, be the one that made up my mind to not be a subscriber.

With all that said, still hope who ever got it, enjoys it!


----------



## penny13 (Feb 13, 2016)

LabiosRojos said:


> The shell tray: Not including a description, although beautiful imho makes me wonder what kind of piece this is. I really would like to know??
> 
> The bracelet: Def not made in Greece, Did some research and found what appears to be the exact same bracelet, made in China, selling for about $5.00 in alibaba.


Well that's not great to hear - I wonder if we should try and call them out on this? Incredibly disappointing, especially the bracelet.  I completely understand if people like the box, but I'm starting to feel a bit misled.

EDIT: Oh, yeah - the bracelet looks like stuff from alibaba.  http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&amp;initiative_id=SB_20160213103120&amp;SearchText=stardust+bracelet


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 13, 2016)

@@penny13 I agree. I did contact Stavros concurrently with my posting. Waiting on a response.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 13, 2016)

@@LabiosRojos Excellent. Keep us posted. I would do the same, but I haven't had a chance to look at my box in person. I do think this was a big step down from the first box, regardless of the origin of the bracelet. I'll contact him as well when I'm able to look at everything. I'm curious if Liz at MSA ordered, and what her thoughts are.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Feb 13, 2016)

@@penny13 The only reason I feel the origin of the bracelet, and any other piece included in this sub boxes matters, is because according to their website:

"Indulge in and experience different regions of Greece and the magic of it's artists and makers with every delivery."


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't sub to this box but love reading about it. Thank you all who post about it and share pictures too so we can all see.


----------



## DianeER (Feb 13, 2016)

I've written to Stavros also, asking him to provide information on the other items in the box and their artisans, and if they are not artisan-made to explain why they were included. (I agree with @@Reija that with Chinese knock-offs it's very possible they took an actual artisan item and mass-produced a copy, it happens all the time. But I need to hear from Stavros to know for sure.) I've suggested they make it a practice to include a sheet in each box with details on the items and artists, nothing fancy just something to give more information. And I've told him I'm not the only one who liked (some of) the items OK, but was overall disappointed in the box at this price point.

I hope to hear something soon... and about shipping for the Athens box, which was first to ship in Dec. then got pushed to "mid-Jan." but now it's mid-Feb. and still nothing. Sadly, I'm losing faith in these folks, I hope they get their act together ASAP or it's bye-bye from me.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 13, 2016)

@@Reija Oh, for sure - completely possible. If anything, hopefully this would be a good reminder to include some kind of information on the artists (like @@DianeER suggests). It does strike me as odd that one item has tons of info but the other two...nothing.

I tried to go back and see if there was any value promised on this box, but didn't find anything. I think compared to the first box it's lacking, which makes me even more curious to see what the story is.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 13, 2016)

This is disappointing. I loved the first box and ended up subscribing for the year, but I have decided no special edition boxes from anyone anymore.  With the exception of one I got from Oui Please in which I actually new all the items included, I have been disappointed in Yogi Surprise, Luxor Box, PSMH, MSA Kloverbox "special editions".  I am sticking with my regular subscriptions and not buying any special boxes.  I would not have been happy with this box either.  I knew it was not for me from the first spoiler.  I do hope Stavros will come true with some information about the items and I hope that the Athens box will be stronger (and wil actually arrive).  Diane ER you have been their biggest cheerleader.  I hope they come through for you.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 15, 2016)

It does look like the gold pouch alone is 137 euros, so that makes up the bulk of value of the box.  I think they really need to work on their communication and their shipping schedules or they will lose a lot of their customer base.  Still waiting on the Athens parcel which was supposed to ship in December and the spoiler which was supposed to be posted 8 days ago.


----------



## cpl100 (Feb 17, 2016)

vanstoj said:


> It does look like the gold pouch alone is 137 euros, so that makes up the bulk of value of the box.  I think they really need to work on their communication and their shipping schedules or they will lose a lot of their customer base.  Still waiting on the Athens parcel which was supposed to ship in December and the spoiler which was supposed to be posted 8 days ago.


And I hate that pouch?  What would make anyone think that's an idea for a necklace?  So wish I did not waste my money on this box.  If I had known about that necklace at the time I placed my order, I would not have ordered.  Nor will I ever again order from this company.


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 23, 2016)

Diane ER,  have you heard from Stavros.  If I don't hear anything by Monday, I am going to file a refund claim with paypal.  I really liked the first box and went to a year subscription but the shipping, the failure to communicate and the other problems with this box make me believe that it is time to file my claim.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Feb 24, 2016)

vanstoj said:


> Diane ER,  have you heard from Stavros.  If I don't hear anything by Monday, I am going to file a refund claim with paypal.  I really liked the first box and went to a year subscription but the shipping, the failure to communicate and the other problems with this box make me believe that it is time to file my claim.


I would just file it first, you can always cancel it. 

It takes a long time.  It starts with a dispute. Requires them to respond (and there is a long window). Then you can make it a claim (again, requires them to respond, which allows a few weeks). Then you have to respond. Then paypal reviews.  Your money can be stuck a long time.


----------



## penny13 (Feb 27, 2016)

Anyone hear anything from them recently? I know I still haven't gotten an answer re: Valentine's box, and it seems like their Facebook has gotten very quiet. I'm hoping they are just busy shipping the next box for those who ordered it? =/


----------



## vanstoj (Feb 28, 2016)

They sent something that said there was going to be a spoiler on last Thursday,  Of course no spoiler.  Also, said to hang on a couple more days and they would give us more information and ship.  I don't think he was prepared to run a business and if it doesn't ship by March 15th,  I am filing my claim. I love the products and the first box was amazing, but the lack of communication, deliberate avoidance of any response to questions posted on social media, late shipping and the disappointing Valentine's day box, makes me think that I will be trying to get  my money back.m well and really hope he can develop a better business plan going forward.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 3, 2016)

I personally would file now - and cancel later.  You don't want to get in a situation where they fold (and take your money). Hopefully that wouldn't be the case, but for a box that launched last Aug/Sept and only put out 1 box (and supposed to come every other month) it doesnt look good.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 3, 2016)

he sent something which asked us to hold on and presented one spoiler , a beautiful pair of earrings, and promised another spoiler the next day which never came.  I emailed 3 days ago asking exactly when the box will ship - no response.  If I don't hear anything by COB tomorrow I am filing the claim over the weekend.  I will not cancel it as I filed a claim with the first box which finally shipped, but I have had it with the delays and false promises.  The items are beautiful, but the business practice is too erratic,  For the first box, I went month to month, but then went to annual.  I just don't want to deal with it anymore even though the items are very nice.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 4, 2016)

vanstoj said:


> he sent something which asked us to hold on and presented one spoiler , a beautiful pair of earrings, and promised another spoiler the next day which never came.  I emailed 3 days ago asking exactly when the box will ship - no response.  If I don't hear anything by COB tomorrow I am filing the claim over the weekend.  I will not cancel it as I filed a claim with the first box which finally shipped, but I have had it with the delays and false promises.  The items are beautiful, but the business practice is too erratic,  For the first box, I went month to month, but then went to annual.  I just don't want to deal with it anymore even though the items are very nice.


Same here - I purchased the first month then switched to the annual. I wrote him an email yesterday asking for a ship date for Vol 2 and Vol 3 as he originally stated Vol 3 would ship on March 15th. He wrote me this morning that he received my email and would respond by COB Athens time. Not really sure why he took the time to write that but not answer all of my questions. Basically told him I didnt want to have to file a claim but did want to recieve what I had paid for. We'll see what he says.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm sure there are some logistics involved but that should be worked out before launching.  Or at minimum tell everyone it's on pause and that these are being worked out. But trust that all 6 boxes will be coming in the 12 month period, starting x date (not stringing along).


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 4, 2016)

I got the same response as you ShuShu.  No response by Sunday and i file.  I think if 3-4 of us file, it might wake them up and force them to be more responsive.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 4, 2016)

I got the same response also. I will file this weekend if I don't get a satisfactory response.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 6, 2016)

I filed with paypal. Nothing he can do now will result in me cancelling my claim.  There are too many boxes that actually send the product and communicate with their customers and I am dropping those that don't and don't remedy the problem.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 6, 2016)

I am going to have to call Paypal tomorrow. I had earlier placed a dispute on my payment and Stavros managed to talk me out of it, and now it is not eligible to be re-opened. Perhaps if I call them, they will allow a reopening. I sure hope so, that's a lot of money to lose with no receipt of goods from the seller. Wish me luck.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 6, 2016)

Posted on their Facebook page this afternoon:
 



> We hope you had a wonderful weekend and could recharge a lot.
> For our Athenean Vol.2 we wanted to share the information that as you know shipment was delayed, but by the end of next week we will send out the parcels. We know that you will love the box. We had to change a lot in regards of the logistic and have learned as well a lot along the process. The usual program was set to be that mid February our Vol.2 would be ready and in April Vol.3. on top we are working on our online shop and one on site facility in the USA, to avoid any customs or shipment delays. Unfortunately we have communicated that Vol.3 would be already ready mid March. To be still in the program and also try to make everything happened in time and get all members happy we will do our best to arrange Vol.3 during the the last week of March/ first week of April.
> We hope for your understanding. We want to be transparent and share as much as we can. Your Ellada Lane Team


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 6, 2016)

I wish I could believe him, but there have been just too many misrepresentations.   I do not feel I can cancel my claim again. At the very least, I no longer feel comfortable having the annual membership.


----------



## penny13 (Mar 7, 2016)

At least they are saying *something*, I suppose? I'm still frustrated we never got information on the Valentine box, despite being asked multiple times.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2016)

DianeER said:


> I am going to have to call Paypal tomorrow. I had earlier placed a dispute on my payment and Stavros managed to talk me out of it, and now it is not eligible to be re-opened. Perhaps if I call them, they will allow a reopening. I sure hope so, that's a lot of money to lose with no receipt of goods from the seller. Wish me luck.


OMG. That's my biggest fear when it comes to these things. Do let us know how it turns out.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 7, 2016)

And always make sure you communication only through Paypal once it has been initiated - that's a way to get it reopened.  It's likely harder to do if communicating through facebook or email or twitter.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 15, 2016)

Did anyone have any luck opening a Paypal dispute? I am unable to re-open mine, so I'm stuck trying to prevail on Stavros' better angels to do the right thing. But he has stopped responding to the emails I send him. Who knows, maybe he's dead.

If they actually ship this week (which is "the end of next week" per his FB post early last week), I'll eat my hat.

I feel like a fool, on several levels.


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 15, 2016)

I opened a dispute and plan to escalate it to a claim this weekend.  I really think he means well, but is over his head.  They should not have tried to do a Valentine's box without shipping the Athens box.  Also,he needs to learn what the word "transparent" means.  He uses it a lot but apparently doesn't understand what it means.


----------



## penny13 (Mar 15, 2016)

The Valentine's Day box had me wondering if they didn't have enough for the second parcel and were either trying to get more money so they could do 2, or get more money and clear out inventory and be done.


----------



## jenny1973 (Mar 15, 2016)

Is this box owned by the same people as OuiPlease?????  Sounds like the same BLAH BLAH BLAH they give!  I bet Stavros is not even his name.  Good luck to all you ladies trying to either get the boxes you paid for or getting refunded! 

Glad I held off on this one!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 15, 2016)

DianeER said:


> Did anyone have any luck opening a Paypal dispute? I am unable to re-open mine, so I'm stuck trying to prevail on Stavros' better angels to do the right thing. But he has stopped responding to the emails I send him. Who knows, maybe he's dead.
> 
> If they actually ship this week (which is "the end of next week" per his FB post early last week), I'll eat my hat.
> 
> I feel like a fool, on several levels.


gosh, I feel so bad for you.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 22, 2016)

I emailed Stavros yesterday as his last email promised shipment on Friday for delivery today. I have yet to hear back. If there is no package when I arrive home, that's it. I will dispute with Paypal. I have been more than patient with him and now I would rather have my $650 back then deal with this anymore.


----------



## DianeER (Mar 22, 2016)

Stavros has not answered any of my emails for nearly 3 weeks now. I would recommend disputing the charge unless you want to wait and hope for the best (or unless you're a dope like me who was convinced to cancel the dispute which I cannot now re-open, so I'm stuck with either really late boxes or lost money).


----------



## vanstoj (Mar 22, 2016)

I already filed my dispute and have escalated it to a claim.  I am waiting to hear from paypal.  Stavros has not responded.  The problem is I love the items, but the communication and shipping are horrible.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 23, 2016)

So this is the email I got this morning from Stavros. No sorry, no yes it shipped. I am contacting Paypal today.

Hi Sheryl, 
thank you for your email. 
Let me take a look with logistics and get back to you shortly.

I hop you are doing fine.


----------



## penny13 (Mar 23, 2016)

shushu said:


> So this is the email I got this morning from Stavros. No sorry, no yes it shipped. I am contacting Paypal today.
> 
> Hi Sheryl,
> 
> ...


That...is not a useful email. At all. I hope you can get your money back!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2016)

It's starting to really feel like a scam. Like waiting out the period of time before it's too late to file.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Mar 24, 2016)

boxesandboxes said:


> It's starting to really feel like a scam. Like waiting out the period of time before it's too late to file.


I filed a complaint with Paypal yesterday - its says to give 3 days for seller to respond before I can escalate to a claim. Which I will do as I havent gotten another email from him "checking with logistics".


----------



## boxesandboxes (Mar 24, 2016)

Yeah, Paypal's period of time is much better than credit card.  That's harder.  Such a hassle. They copied and pasted everything from Oui Please in the beginning too (down to the Tc &amp; Cs).  Shady.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Apr 4, 2016)

hmm, no box, no further communications from Stavros. Glad I filed a claim with Paypal. Feel like a fool for signing up for the annual subscription.


----------



## Saiza (Apr 6, 2016)

Liz @ MSA posted that they shut down their website and emails aren't being delivered. She says to process a refund request on paypal.


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 6, 2016)

Saiza said:


> Liz @ MSA posted that they shut down their website and emails aren't being delivered. She says to process a refund request on paypal.


Wow, that's crazy! Hope you all get the claims settled. What a bummer. Thanks for the info @@Saiza!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Apr 7, 2016)

Paypal ruled in my favor today since Stavros never responded to them. Got my $600+ refund back. Very excited and will never make this mistake again.


----------



## cpl100 (Jun 10, 2016)

So, does anyone know whatever happened with this box?


----------

